# Gopro Helmet Hero



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

weird, are yo sure you used the round sticky for the helmet and not the flat one … as the 3m glue is very strong, I am surprised your's fell off, because I face planted, and fell multiple times where my head was whipping all over the place while I had the camera mounted and it didn't fall off … 

it also helps if you let the adhesive sit overnight … 

weird…


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah same here. My go pro mounts stick to everything forever.


----------



## cmendo2005 (Nov 29, 2011)

Really? Maybe I just need to try another one than...You used the oval kind of shaped one not the rectangular one? I let it sit over night and it still came off the next day though it was raining and cold..Did you put it towards the front or directly on top of the helmet?


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

i used the rectangular one which is contoured to the shape of your helmet … the rounded one is flat …

I placed mine near the top, symmetrically to the middle of the helmet ..


----------



## cmendo2005 (Nov 29, 2011)

I used the rectangle too placed mine to the front more maybe it wasn't flesh on the full pad I guess I'll try to put it more on top


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Depends on the helmet , worked great on my smith but not so much on Bern's


----------



## Borasar (Feb 27, 2008)

have you tried using the helmet strap mount?


----------



## eek5 (Jan 5, 2011)

I had my gopro come off on a couple of impacts. I ended up applying superglue around the 3M pad and they haven't come off since.


----------



## D1CKER1 (Dec 27, 2010)

are you guys cleaning the surface with alcohol before applying the sticky?


----------



## cmendo2005 (Nov 29, 2011)

No I havn't tried the helmet strap it wont fit through my helmet and vents, but yes I cleaned the helmet even superglued them and they fell off, thinking they must not be placed in the right spot wihere it hits the whole pad


----------

